# Crypt Cordata "Siamensis" spathe caught opening



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I really need to get one of these on a weekend, when the phone isn't ringing and I have no interruptions. I've slightly missed the start and the end and a bit in the middle as well. It's the best I've managed to get so far ... only seen a crypt flower opening animation once before on the crypt pages but it was a different type.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow thats so kool!!!!


----------



## maestro (Jan 17, 2007)

Agreed, very kool to watch a spathe opening up! Nice visual!


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude, Very nice!


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

ddavila06 said:


> wow thats so kool!!!!





maestro said:


> Agreed, very kool to watch a spathe opening up! Nice visual!





Chuukus said:


> Dude, Very nice!


Cheers guys, my first attempt at doing one of these animated gif's ... I learnt a fair bit doing it. Hopefully I get another chance to try this again.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great job! You also can see a little bug going here and there!!
Congrats!


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

That is great. I too noticed the little mite down the right hand side of the spathe

What was the time frame here?


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I have an insect thread on here, it shows some of the bugs I find when dissecting flowers. That one, what ever it is could fly ... I've never got pics of those.

I was hoping it would take 20-30 minutes but it was a 1hr 30mins. I took a photo at 8.07 and it was closed, I checked again at 8.14 and it was already open quite a bit. The second last photo was at 9.24 and the last one was at 9.42 and it was still moving a bit. I was getting phone calls during the process and missed some big parts of it. Hopefully this one will flower on a weekend and I'll have another go. It has reliably opened between 8am and 10am so far, which is convenient as the lights come on at 8am.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

That is so cool! i cant wait til i get my first spathe!


----------



## cheaman (Mar 4, 2009)

The little bug is a thrip. They can be very devastating to your plants if you get too many of them.
Great gif by the way!!


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Just got a bunch of shots this morning of this flower opening up again. I'll upload an animation later, for now here is a little teaser. I was amazed how rapidly these flowers open, it's almost as if they "pop" open. The shots are 5 second exposures, this one is right as it opened.


This photo is 38 seconds later. The initial opening is rapid.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

**Edit - Removed this post


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Here it is slowed down in a GIF format. I think this works a bit better. Pity it opens so fast in the initial phase, never knew they did that. I'm just wishing I was looking at the flower and not the camera when it happened.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

This was too cool not to give it a bump.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Great job! It must be great to have the great weather for Crypt keeping that you have up there.

Can you give a simple explanation as to how you did the time lapse photography?

Having spent some time in your area, I can honestly say you live in paradise!

Again, great photography.
Bill


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, that is cool.


----------

